# Photoshoot-Rescue Boy #1



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup yup, a little photoshoot of the little guy I rescued from work! xD Hes coming along great! I haven't really named him because I'm not sure if I'll be aloud to keep him or not, but if I can he'll get a name....and I might end up adopting him out xD All depends. 
Anyway...pic spaaaaaaaam ;D Enjoy!
Oh yeah....ignore the scratches and stuff. My Kritter keepers have been though a lot xDDDD


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so cute! I love his coloring  Very pretty!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!! XD Yea, I'm rather fond of his coloring as well <t


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh what a cute little man! He clearly likes having his photo taken!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful! I love his blue speckles.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very pretty!! It must be hard working at a petstore and not want to take every betta home.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!! xDD Lol, these pictures make him look a lot more camera-hammy then he actually is....hes not camera shy or anything, but hes not THAT much of a camera ham xDD He just likes to watch what I'm doing, and happens to be VERY photogenic.....though it took a while to get thees shots, because he'd get bored and go swim around behind his plants and I'd have to give him a little while ;P LOL

LOL, it IS hard xD Including this guy, so far I've snuck home four  Haha, it SO doesn't help that we occasionally get in some REALLY unique and awesome ones...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel you pain DragonFish!! When I got to petco It's SOOO hard leaving without a betta.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, But at least you don't have to work with the bettas!! xDD

We probably got a new shipment in today too, or we'll get one tomorrow...Oh boy....xD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah,but atleast you can teach people how to take care of their bettas the RIGHT way. Unlike most petstore workers. Be strong you can make it though another shipment.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Exactly xD Thats the best part. I've already set many new betta owners up with proper setups and info  Its great, being able to provide customers with PROPER information, and on other fish too, not just bettas. Thats what I love about my job <3


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats great!! My mom is always saying that I'm going to work at a petstore for my first job. I try to help people when I go. Once I was talking to lady about betta care and she said that was thinking about finding her old 10gal after talking with me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's so ADORABLE. But is it weird that I also thought, "Oh! I like her nails?" LOL. Anyways, back on topic, he looks like Tai when I got him  Then Tai started biting -.-;


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Yup, I did that too!! Haha, I've been shopping at this same pet store for over a year and tended to help out people anyway...plus I made friends with a few of the employees  Haha, so it was pretty easy to get the job...and I LOVE it <3333

ROFL CR xDDD Haha, nah, thats not weird...though my nails aren't that awesome xDD They need to be clipped actually ;P
Ugh, I HATE when they start bitting...;P Its soooo frustrating!! Hopefully this guy doesn't decide to bite o__o;


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a friend at Petco!!  Whenever I come in we talk, lol xD

And your nails are AWESOME compared to mine. Unfortunately, both of my parents were biters, so I... inherited the gene ):

And biters suck, lol. But it's just a quirk that comes with the personality xDD OCD fishes.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He has got the cutest face in the world!  How cute!!!! 
And you do have beautiful nails  I have horrid nails, I chew them nonstop and they look awful.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> I chew them nonstop and they look awful.


Saamee. SOMEDAY I'll stop.... just not yet XD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I stopped at one point over the summer and they looked great... then school started and I got stressed out and chewed them all off again... never been able to stop since.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, it seems the fish aren't the only bitters here...xDD
Had to make the cheesy comparison, sorry ;P LOL

But thanks for the compliments on my nails xDD haha, they grow like weeds, just like my hair....I have to keep my nails clipped else they break, and I have to clip them about every week in a half-two weeks ;P They grow soooooo fast....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh he's so cute!!! I love the spunky little veiltail boys!!


He's such a Ham.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD
Good comparison, actually xDD

And I'm so jealousss! Sometimes when I get really stressed I bite my nails so bad they bleed ;-; I hate taking pictures where my hands show because of it. Thus making my snake pictures REALLY awkward, lol.


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Usually when nails grow really fast then the calcium in your body is at the right levels. Means you are healthy!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I bite mine off until they bleed too, it bothers my boyfriend so bad. Not because they look ugly, but he hates seeing me hurt myself XD but I can't really stop. My nails grow super fast too but that's why i bite them so much
Anyways!! Not to jack the thread lol.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwwh! I love the first one with your finger in it and he's just staring.... "what the... finger?"


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xDD I thought it was a rather fitting comparison....nailbitting, tailbitting....hey! It even rhymes!! xDD Haha, perhaps are underwater dogs are more like us then we think....after all, its usually stress that prompts them to bite too. xD
I'm sorry about your guys's nails though D: Bitting till they bleed sounds really painful o__o; that doesn't sound like a fun habit...

xD Its okay Nacho, CR would have hijacked the thread anyway. She tends to do that with my posts ;P LOL

Haha, thanks Fuulie!! xD Yeah, he was making such cute little faces at my finger, I had to snap a couple shots <333


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Muwahahaa. I'm a thread hijacker x33

;-;

And yeah, finger biting... not exactly fun o.o; But I do it ALL. THE. TIME. Dx I just did it a minute ago!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD LOL, you totally are. But we love you anyway <33

 Wow..I really couldn't imagine biting my nails so much...then again, my braces kinda prevent me from doing that anyway ;P So....maybe you should get braces? xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Already had them XD


And I feel loved D

Let's hijack this thread another way.... is anyone else as excited to see Guardians of the Gahoole (owl movie) as me? Next fish you get, you're naming it Soren or Kludd. XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pfft, luckyyy ;P I've had mine for 3 years already, and STILL don't know when they're coming off -__-;

ROFL xDD Haha, I don't get to actually GO to movies at all...I usually have to wait until they come out on DVD ;P But it looks like a really cool movie!!! I can't wait to see it!!
xDD Haha, no room for argument there it seems. Looks like the name of my next fish has already been decided ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a friend who had them for FIVE YEARS o.o;

and it's smarter to just buy it these days xDD It's 20 bucks per person at the theater if you buy any food, now -.-;; But you just don't get the same... experience D:

WHOO


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was going to go see that movie... But I don't think I will since I have Nutcracker rehearsals sarting this weekend XD And I used to bite my nails, but I got so fed up with them not looking to great that I stopped lol. But I have a hard time keeping them all the same length. Im always cutting/filing them. BTW your new fish is so pretty!!


----------

